# NGD: Charvel 550CN



## naavanka_ (Sep 26, 2011)

Just got this from a local pawn shop.

Couldn´t resist it when i saw this in the window 
I had a 550C before but it wasn´t even nearly as good as this one.

Of course there were some faults such as:

-broken nut
-lots of dirt and grime in the fretboard
-one string "holder" from the tailpiece was missing
-lots of wear and tear
-some wear in the first frets, not too much though
-terrible set up

all in all nothing i couldn´t fix so i bought it for a very reasonable price 

The specs are afaik:

-solid mahogany neck, back and sides, spruce top, rose wood fb
-6ply bound top, 1 ply bound back
-jumbo frets
-plastic fret markers
-nameless tuners
-plastic nut and bridge, will replace them with bone asap
-made in korea after -86, no idea about the actual year


After proper set-up and a new nut the guitar came to life, well balanced sound with really crisp highs.

I´ll try to record something asap with my zoom h2.

and onto the pics

Before set-up






The fb was really dry





Sideshot





The back





Inside





After the set-up:

Front





Top with two little cracks





Some dings





More dings





More..





More..





Headstock and a new nut





Headstock





Some wear in the frets





Fretboard grainshot





I am very pleased with this one, really easy to play after proper set-up.

Hope you enjoyed!


----------



## Murmel (Sep 26, 2011)

My friend's dad has an old Charvel acoustic that plays amazing. I'm sure this plays just as well


----------



## AcousticMinja (Sep 27, 2011)

I've never seen a Charvel acoustic before. Awesome score. Really love the look of that fretboard.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Sep 27, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------

